# Bank fishing?



## Jaybird947 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm pretty new to the sport and I've mostly done creek wading and I've had fairly good luck. Actually catching a fish ohio rock bass my second time out. I'm wanting to go to Greenfield Lake, but I'm restricted to the bank. So, my question is, what should I try to throw?


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Are you asking what to use at this specific lake or what to use from shore to fish, period? Kinda a confusing question. I dont see why you would change your presentation if it is working for you whether you're wading or bank fishing.


----------



## Jaybird947 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry, I was more asking about the lake in particular. i.e. Where to fish on the lake, where to avoid, and so on. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Hey Jaybird, are you talking about greenfield lake near lancaste ohio? If so, I have fished that lake several times with my son. Most of the fishing on this lake is done by shore. I guess the first question is what are you fishing for on this lake? I assume bass - If that is the case I like to use a top water lure or swimbait. I have also done ok throwing a white twister tail and a rapala.


----------



## Jaybird947 (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes, that is the one. I live in Baltimore now. I am talking about bass fishing. I tried throwing a Texas rigged craw around cover and a jig but no luck. Is there any particular places bass like to hang around there?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I usually put the waders on for that lake. Caught bass and crappie all over. Not many, and few of them were quality fish. Mostly under twelve inches though. I've used swimbait, grubs, smaller spinner baits.


----------



## Jaybird947 (Sep 2, 2013)

Waders? Haha I didn't know you could wade any of it. Where are you getting in and fishing?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Depends where the bank fisherman are. I have started wading at a little landing not far from the damn and I guess waded the east side of the lake to the top end. The West side of the lake I do not think you can wade. It is little deep. I guess anyways. On the west side I started but when the water got to my chest I turned around. From what I can tell the lake is basically a bowl shape. I am usually not any further than ten feet from the shore because it starts to drop off dramatically. At one time the lake was drained, but, I can't remember what it looked like then. Many years ago I caught a Saugeye out of there. That has been a long time ago though. Have not heard anyone else ever catching one.. I think someone on here said they stocked trout in there. But, never heard of anyone ever catching one those either.


----------



## Jaybird947 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hmmm. That's fantastic. Thank you very much. I will definitely try it out!


----------



## homer.sparks (Oct 31, 2013)

Dovans said:


> I usually put the waders on for that lake. Caught bass and crappie all over. Not many, and few of them were quality fish. Mostly under twelve inches though. I've used swimbait, grubs, smaller spinner baits.


Nice technique you got there. Thanks for sharing that one bro. Keep it up!


----------

